# 8/6/8 Redelivery



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

I did European Delivery on May 29th, dropped the car off in Amsterdam on June 5th. Now after what feels like two lifetimes, I'm within 2 weeks of picking up my car. I still haven't made travel arrangements but that will be done shortly. I'm hoping to spend an extra night or two at the Marriott as there are some other 1 Addicts picking up their 1 series. Even my girlfriend is excited to go out on the track and she's especially excited for the X5 portion of the day 

I'll have my camera with me and will write up a report after the experience. For now though, I'm stuck looking at pictures/videos from the Europe trip. :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

InsaneSkippy said:


> I did European Delivery on May 29th, dropped the car off in Amsterdam on June 5th. Now after what feels like two lifetimes, I'm within 2 weeks of picking up my car. I still haven't made travel arrangements but that will be done shortly. I'm hoping to spend an extra night or two at the Marriott as there are some other 1 Addicts picking up their 1 series. Even my girlfriend is excited to go out on the track and she's especially excited for the X5 portion of the day
> 
> I'll have my camera with me and will write up a report after the experience. For now though, I'm stuck looking at pictures/videos from the Europe trip. :thumbup:


Congrats Skippy:thumbup: Please post some pictures... BTW, is your "baby sitter" gonna travel w/ ya again??!!:angel:


Cheers,

beewang


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations! Please post pictures and report back ASAP :thumbup:

Bee... _Bee_have! :slap:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats.. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

beewang said:


> Congrats Skippy:thumbup: Please post some pictures... BTW, is your "baby sitter" gonna travel w/ ya again??!!:angel:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


She sure is  It's a good thing too, I need someone to keep an eye on me :thumbup:


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

So now it turns out we'll be going on a road trip right after! We're heading up to Ottawa, ON then stopping in Albany NY on the way back 


I can't friggen wait!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

InsaneSkippy said:


> So now it turns out we'll be going on a road trip right after! We're heading up to Ottawa, ON then stopping in Albany NY on the way back
> 
> I can't friggen wait!


:rofl: Have fun!


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

WOOT! Only two more days until I get my car back!!!


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Have a great time, I know you're going to have blast!


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

What a great day. A ton of driving but well worth it. I will write up a report tomorrow.


One funny things was, when we finished the skid pad, Ray asked "Are you on the 1addicts board." I said I was, then he asked "Are you InsaneSkippy?" I got a laugh out of that and thought it was pretty awesome. Talk about a personal touch!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

InsaneSkippy said:


> What a great day. A ton of driving but well worth it. I will write up a report tomorrow.
> 
> One funny things was, when we finished the skid pad, Ray asked "Are you on the 1addicts board." I said I was, then he asked "Are you InsaneSkippy?" I got a laugh out of that and thought it was pretty awesome. Talk about a personal touch!


Congrats! I kept looking for someone that fit the picture in your avatar yesterday :bigpimp:

Glad you had a great time :thumbup:


----------

